

Thunder: The Birth of Visual Basic 1 - gus_massa
http://www.forestmoon.com/birthofvb/birthofvb.html

======
pmjordan
Wow, this takes me back - I spent an awfully long time tinkering with VB1 (the
version for DOS, no less!) when I was a kid, later progressing to VB3, 5 & 6,
diversifying into JavaScript and finally picking up C++.

